# Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen zu so



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Winterzeit ist für viele auch die Bastelzeit. Fang ich mal mit einer Selbstgebauten Bleigussform an.

Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen zu so das ich mir kleine  Kästchen daraus bauen kann. Ich hab dazu ein altes Stück Laminat  genommen. Ich bohr diese Brettchen vor und Schraube die dann zusammen.  Siehe Bilder 1 und 2. Das Kästchen muss einen Deckel haben der von oben  reingedrückt werden kann. Dann müssen ein paar Jigköpfe dran glauben. In  dem Fall hier 3 Stück. Nicht wundern, die Jigköpfe die ich hier Gieße  sind auf meinem Mist gewachsen  und die stell ich hier auch noch vor.  Die Technik funktioniert mit normalen Jighaken genauso.
Dann nehme ich das Kästchen wieder auseinander  und Zeichne mir auf der  Bodenplatte der Innenseite die gewünschte Jigkopfform an. Siehe Bild 3.  Beim Auseinandernehmen sollte man sich merken welches Teil wo hingehört,  am besten man markiert sich das etwas. Das Kästchen muss dann wieder  genau zusammenpassen.


----------



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Dann nehme ich eine Minibohrmaschiene mit diversen  Fräß und  Schleifaufsätzen und fräße die angezeichnete Form so aus, das der  Jigkopf gemütlich darin Platz hat. Die Vertiefung  für die Öse und den  Haken sollte man dabei auch nicht vergessen. Siehe Bild 4. 
Wenn dann alle angezeichneten  Formen ausgefräßt sind  werden die  Jigköpfe eingepasst. Dazum nimmt man etwas Knete und füllt als erstes  die Vertiefungen  der Hakenösen. Dann etwas Knete in die Fräßlöcher und  dann den  Jigkopf bis zur hälfte eindrücken. Jetzt die Ränder der  Fräßlöcher um den Jigkopf herum mit Knete füllen und Glatt ziehen. Siehe  Bild 5 Dann baut man das Kästchen wieder zusammen und formt sich aus  Knete die Einlaufstutzen fürs Blei und ein paar Kegelförmige Stücke die  auf die Grundplatte gesetzt werden. Diese Kegelförmigen Stücke sind  wichtig damit die Bleigussform richtig zusammenpasst. Siehe Bild 6


----------



## Theo254 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

die idee ist sehr gut#6#6
nur ich hätte anderes holz genommen..
ich denke das du mit dem alten laminat nicht viel anfangen kannst..

ich würde mahagoni, bongossi, oder eiche vorschlagen..
denke das wird besser gehen
und länger halten


----------



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Jetzt wird das Kästchen innen mit den Jigköpfen mit einem Trennmittel  (Vaseline) dünn aber deckend bestrichen und die Spachtelmasse so  Klumpenfrei wie möglich angerührt. Als Spachtelmasse nehme ich z.B.  Uniflott von Knauf , weil Spachtelmasse sich besser verarbeiten (Gießen)  lässt, nicht so sehr einschrumpft beim aushärten und hitzebeständiger  ist als normaler Gips. Jetzt die Spachtelmasse einfüllen und den Deckel  von oben drauf drücken bis es etwas von der Spachtelmasse an den Rändern  nach oben drückt. Jetzt so in etwa 2-3 Stunden aushärten lassen. Siehe  Bild 7. Jetzt wird Entformt. Dazu nimmt man das Kästchen wieder  auseinander und man hat die erste hälfte der Bleigussform fertig. Siehe  Bild 8. Jetzt legt man die Jigköpfe in die Gipsform und man formt sich  die andere Hälfte der Einfüllstutzen aus Knete. Die Kegelförmigen  Vertiefungen müssen frei bleiben. Falls in denen noch die Knete drin  ist, muss diese raus.  Siehe Bild 9.


----------



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Jetzt wird um die erste Hälfte der Bleigussform wieder das Kästchen  gebaut  und innen alles mit Vaseline bestrichen. Dann wird die vorher  wieder klumpenfrei angerührte Spachtelmasse eingefüllt und etwas durch  klopfen eingerüttelt. Siehe Bild 10. Dann wieder den Deckel reindrücken  und 2-3 Stunden aushärten lassen. Wenn die ganze Sache ausgehärtet ist   baut man das Kästchen wieder auseinander und man hat seine fast fertige  Bleigussform vor sich liegen. Jetzt nimmt man ein Messer und drückt  dieses in eine Seite zwischen die Formteile und drückt mit sanfter  Gewalt die beiden hälften auseinander. Siehe Bild 11. Wenn man das  geschafft hat  nimmt man die Jigköpfe raus, man entfernt die Knetestücke  der Einfüllstutzen und man legt die Form ca. ne dreiviertel  Stunde bei  180°C in den Backofen um diese richtig zu trocknen. Siehe Bild 12. Beim  abkühlen lassen empfiehlt es sich  die beiden Gussformteile mit solchen  Spannklammern zusammen zu drücken damit sich keine der Beiden Teile  beim abkühlen verzieht. Es ist wichtig das vorm ersten Bleigießen die  Form richtig trocken ist, weil es sonst passieren kann das die  Oberfläche der Gusshöle platzt und somit die ganze Arbeit umsonst war.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Für Sonderformen oder Produktionsformen eine gute Anleitung! Für Standardgrößen wäre mir das allerdings zuviel Aufwand, weil Gussformen aus Metall nicht teuer sind.


----------



## Theo254 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

uuuppss
da muss ich mich entschuldigen 
war ich wohl etwas zu voreilig 

aber so gefällt mir das noch besser


----------



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Bild 13 Zeigt die Bleigussform Aufgeklappt. Die passt durch die Noppen  perfekt zusammen. Es sollen ja schließlich gerade Jigköpfe werden.
Jetzt der Probeguss! Den Erklär bzw. zeige ich wenn ich die nächsten Tage meine Jigköpfe vorstelle.

So, der Probeguß! Bild 14 und 15....

Man macht diesen erst mal ohne Jighaken um zu sehen ob die Köpfe so  werden wie sie es auch sollen. Als erstes beschichte ich die Form mit  Talkum. Für die feinen Ecken nehm ich mir einen feinen Pinsel zur Hilfe.  Die Bilder zeigen, das die Form funktioniert. Es sind die Erie Jigs zu  erkennen. Den Bleistutzen ab und entgraten braucht man bei den  Probegüssen nicht


----------



## jogibaer1996 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Moin, feine Sache. Stimmt, ist ein recht großer Aufwand. Aber ich denke, hierbei geht es nicht nur darum, Geld zu sparen, sondern auch um den Spaß. Wer einigermaßen handwerklich begabt ist und Spaß bei der Sache hat, wird wohl eher selber eine Form machen, als eine zu kaufen (vorausgesetzt, er hat Zeit). 

Ich denke, ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal versuchen, eine Form nach deiner Anleitung zu bauen. Dann müsste ich nur noch Haken und ggf. auch noch neue Fräßaufsätze für den Dremel besorgen...

Aber auf jeden Fall Daumen hoch, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, das so ausführlich zu erklären!!


Ach ja, eine Frage hab ich noch: Was ist Talkum?


Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Der Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen....wenn man die Aushärte und Trocknungszeiten mal weglässt dann dauert die ganze Sache höchstens eine Stunde an Arbeitszeit. Vorrausgesetzt man hat alle Materialien und das passende Werkzeug zur Hand.

Der Kostenpunkt bei der Form beläuft sich auf etwa 2€. Günstiger geht es nicht....:vik:

MfG Ralf


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Ach ja, eine Frage hab ich noch: Was ist Talkum?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk_(Mineral)
http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/talkum-ia.html
http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Talkum-fein-gemahlen-50-gr_1
Einige schwören darauf weil die Bleie dann besser aussehen, aber ich nehme es nur wenn ich Inline-Bleie gieße damit ich die Einlegestäbe einfacher rauskriege.

@Ralle307
Stimmt. Ich werde das als Vorlage für meine Produktionsform nehmen, damit ich gleich 10 Gussnester gleichzeitig gießen kann. Sonst braucht man ewig wenn man mit zwei Gussnestern 500 Bleie gießen will.


----------



## west1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Gute Beschreibung zum Formenbau!#6 

Probiers beim nächsten mal mit so was in der Art, ist haltbarer
als Gips.


----------



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

So, da stell ich euch mal meine selbst gemachten Jigköpfe vor. Nagut,  die sind nicht ganz meine eigene Idee. Und Zwar gibt es von Jan Gutjahr  diese Schraubjigs  und von Ultimate die Rozemeijer Fireball Jigs. Ich  habe Halt die Vorteile beider in einen Jigkopf gepackt. Vorteil der JG  Schraubjigs, man hat halt keinen Jighaken mehr und man schraubt den  Jigkopf einfach in den Gummiköder und da hält er Bombenfest. Nachteil  der JG Schraubjigs, das Gewindestück das in den Gummiköder geschraubt  wird löst sich bei manchen Jigköpfen. Somit habe ich schon 3 Gummifische  beim werfen verloren. So, und der Vorteil der Fireball Jigs ist die  kleine Extraöse für den Stringer unten am Bleikopf. Nachteil, der  Bleikopf ist komisch geformt und der Haken ist zu klein und nicht  wirklich stabil.

Meine Bleigussform zu diesen Jigs habe ich ja schon vorgestellt, ich  erkläre das trotzdem noch mal kurz. Für diese habe ich 3 Eriejigköpfe  geopfert. Bei den Jigköpfen wird der Hakenschenkel und die Hakenöse  abgeknipst. Danach bohre ich mit einem 1,0mm Bohrer löcher in die ich  meine eigenen Ösen befestige. Diese mache ich mir aus 1,0mm starken  Edelstahldraht. Die so umgebastelten Jigs sind nun die Vorlage für meine  Bleigussform.

Jetzt zu den Jigs. Für meine Jigs nehme ich mir zuerst ein kleines  Brettchen aus dem ich mir eine Biegelehre baue um den Edelstahldraht in  die richtige Form zu biegen. (Bild 1). Wenn ich ausreichend Drähte  gebogen habe, nehme ich mir die Gussform und passe die Drähte in dieser  ein. (Bild 2). Dann die Form Schleißen und mit Spannklammern fixieren  und das Blei eingießen. (Bild 3). Dann das Ganze kurz abkühlen lassen.


----------



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

So, jetzt wird die Form geöffnet (Bild 4) und die Jigköpfe werden  entnommen (Bild 5). Dann werden von den Bleiköpfen die Bleiüberstände  (Einfüllkegel) mit einem Seidenschneider abgeknipst (Bild 6) und mit  einer feinen Feile der Rest entgratet .


----------



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Wenn der Grat ab ist wird noch mal kurz mit  Schleifwatte oder Wolle  drüberpolliert und fertig sind die Bleiarbeiten und die Jigs liegen fast  fertig vor uns. (Bild 7) Nun drehe ich mir das Gewinde für die  Gummiköder. Ich klemme den Draht mit einem Schraubendreher in eine Zange  ein und drehe so das Gewinde um den Schraubendreher, fertig (Bild 8).  Bild 9 zeigt eine Nahaufnahme von einem Jigkopf.


----------



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Jetzt zur Montage. Als erstes lege ich mir alles zurecht. Ich brauche  dazu ein Stück Stahlvorfach, 3 Klemmhülsen, einen Sprengring 8 o. 10kg  Trkr, 2 Drillinge Gr. 6 o. 4, 2 abgeknipste Wurmhaken mit Öhr und das  nötige Werkzeug. (Bild 10). Dann fertige ich mir einen Doppelstringer  bei dem die Beiden Drillinge hintereinander angebracht sind . Bei den  Schlaufen der Drillinge kommen die abgeknipsten Wurmhaken mit dran und  in die vordere Schlaufe wird der Sprengring befestigt. (Bild 11) Jetzt  Schrabe ich den Jig in den Gummiköder, in dem Falle ein Jan Gutjahr  Gummifisch, und mache den Stringer mit dem Sprengring an der unteren Öse  fest. Dann  die abgeknipsten Wurmhaken in den Bauch des Gufis  reinstecken , fertig. So hat man eine Gufi Montage mit einem oder 2  freihängenden  Drillingen. Bild 12.

Weitere Vorteile, der Stringer kann sich so beim werfen nicht mehr im  Einhängekarabiner verhängen oder verkanten, freihängende Drillinge sind  besser, weil Hechte die Köder gern bei der Attake überschlagen, das  Gewinde kann sich dank des durchgängigen Drahtes nicht mehr so wie bei  den org. JG Schraubjigs lösen, durch den Sprengring der weniger  Tragkraft hat als das Stahlvorfach des Sringers verliert man bei Hängern  meistens nur den Stringer und nicht den kompletten Köder und ich hab  meine von mir bevorzugten Erie Jigs so wie ich sie gern hätte.


----------



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*



christian36 schrieb:


> @Ralle307
> Stimmt. Ich werde das als Vorlage für meine Produktionsform nehmen, damit ich gleich 10 Gussnester gleichzeitig gießen kann. Sonst braucht man ewig wenn man mit zwei Gussnestern 500 Bleie gießen will.



Ich baue meist auch gleich mehrere Gussformen mit 5-10 Gießnestern. Eine Form je Größe und je Jigkopform. 
Die Form hier ist nur ein Kurzdemo für Foren......


----------



## NickAdams (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Sehr interessant! Danke für den langen Bericht! 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Waldemar (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

#6Ralle,
nicht schlecht die aktion. hab ich wieder was gelernt. 
demnächst will ich mir downriggerbleie gießen. da werd ich das so ähnlich machen.


----------



## SpinnerFreund (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

@Ralle:

Top Beitrag #r

da weiß ich was ich an den kalten Tagen mal ausprobieren werde 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## jogibaer1996 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*



SpinnerFreund schrieb:


> @Ralle:
> 
> Top Beitrag #r
> 
> ...


 
Er benutzt 1,0 mm starken Edelstahldraht. 
Viel Spaß beim Basteln, hab mich eben schon mal drangemacht 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Ralle307 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*



Waldemar schrieb:


> #6Ralle,
> nicht schlecht die aktion. hab ich wieder was gelernt.
> demnächst will ich mir downriggerbleie gießen. da werd ich das so ähnlich machen.



Downrigger sind bei uns verboten......

Aber meine 8-10cm dicken Wallerposen habe ich auch so gemacht. Nur eben aus Zargenschaum gegossen. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert. 

Viel Spass und Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

maaaan.... jetzt hab ich meinen dremel geschrottet... na super, muss ich erst nen neuen besorgen und dann dauert es ewig, bis ich die ersten jigs fertig hab... 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Ralle307 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Du kannst auch einen Akkuschrauber nehmen mit verschiedenen Holzbohrern und die Vertiefungen für die Jigs so ausbohren....Aber da etwas vorsichtiger machen nich das der Bohrer abrutscht und alles versaut oder du dich verletzt.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einen Akkuschrauber nehmen mit verschiedenen Holzbohrern und die Vertiefungen für die Jigs so ausbohren....Aber da etwas vorsichtiger machen nich das der Bohrer abrutscht und alles versaut oder du dich verletzt.


 
naja, ich muss mal schaun, was ich nehme. Vielleicht nehm ich auch meine Bohrmaschine, die kann ich im Gegensatz zum Akkuschrauber drosseln. Aber mal schauen. Vielleicht kann ich den Dremel ja auch noch retten...

Selsbt wenn ich abrutschen würde, ist doch egal, Loch mit Knete oder Heisskleber stopfen und fertig 


Grüße
Jogi


----------



## norwegian_sun (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

1. versuch.....
is nur normaler gips, aber zum erfahrungen sammeln ok...mein kumpel hat 2K-gips der 1000 grad aushält, aber bevor ich den versau, wollte ich das mal mit was kosten-günstigerem versuchen...is noch nich so perfekt, aber ich weis jetz, wo meine fehler liegen#q

gruß mirko#h


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Ich nehme mal an, Du meinst Deine viel zu kleinen "Schlösser" (Nägel), die auch noch. viel zu dicht am Gießling liegen???? 
Hinzu kommt der fehlende "Entlüftungskanal" und Aussparung für den Draht...


----------



## norwegian_sun (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

also ich find die nägel ok, hab se ja zwecks dem abstand vom original übernommen, entlüftungskanäle is ne idee, hatte daran garnich gedacht, sin aber bei gekauften formen auch nicht drin#c..., sollte es dennoch luftblasen geben, isses bei gips ja einfach, was reinzufeilen meinte mit fehlern hauptsächlich meine ungeduld#q#q#q..hab zu zeitig ausgeformt und am rand sin die kanten weggebrochen:c:c:c:c

gruß mirko#h


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Naja, die "Schlösser" macht "man" normalerweise etwas größer, damit das ganze beim schnellen Schließen nicht im Fummelarbeit ausartet. Stahlkuugeln in 8 - 10 mm (je nach Größe der Gussform) kommen dafür ganz gut. (siehe schwarze Ostereier)
Der Entlüftungskanal ist dann notwendig, wenn Du "Lücken" im Endergebnis hast. So platziert, wie vorgeschlagen, macht der aber keine Probleme und sogt für ein gleichmäßiges Füllen.
Die Aussparungen für den Draht MÜSSEN sein, da sonst Deine Form nicht sauber schließt.


----------



## 42er barsch (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

hi,
ich sehe eher die vergessenen schlösser denn die nägel dienen augenscheinlich als positionierung der aussparung für die ösen.

als schlösser eignen sich hevoragend alte birnen- oder dropshotbleie die einfach beim ersten guss zu letz in die flüssige masse gedrückt werden, mit der wirbelseite nach unten bis nur noch eine halbkugel zu sehen ist. 10-20g bieten sich an.

die entlüftungskanäle habe  ich auch erst, wenn nötig, später mit der feile eingearbeitet und zwar immer an den stellen wo beim probegiessen luftkammern entstanden sind.

die gipsformen kann man zu langlebigen formen machen wenn man die gussnester mit hitzebeständigem ofen-oder auspufflack behandelt.
auspufflack ist die bessere variante weil hochgradig hitzebeständig aber auch die teurere.


so lassen sich auch noch evtl. enstandene,kleine unebenheiten ausbessern und das gussergebniss wird im gesamten etwas glatter.

mit hitzebeständigem lack lassen sich sogar formen aus holz um einiges länger benutzen.

grüsse


----------



## norwegian_sun (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

das ist aus meiner gipsform geworden.....wurde über nacht zu alu|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat..is noch nich ganz fertig, aber die 2 hälften passen ziemlich gut übereinander,  aber bitte keine fragen, wer mir von dem gipsteil nen alu-abguss gemacht hat.....|sagnix...#d..muß noch die stifte reinfummeln, damit die ösen nich zugegossen werden, na sollte es passen....:vik::vik::vik::vik:

gruß mirko|wavey:


----------



## 42er barsch (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

hi, das ging aber schnell,

habe deine anfrage dazu auch gelesen ;-)

gruss


----------



## norwegian_sun (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi, das ging aber schnell,
> 
> gruss




is aussn westen....:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## LOCHI (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

Schöne Form aber Alu ist denkbar schlecht! Ich hab schon öfter was im Forum über Silikon geschrieben das gegenüber Alu in jeder Hinsicht besser ist! Aluformen müssen immer vorgewärmt werden und auf Temp. bleiben damit das ergebniss einigermaßen passt. Die Oberfläche lässt meist mehr als zu wünschen über und man muss mit vielen fehlgüssen rechnen die mit Silikonformen nicht vorkommen! Weiterhin ist es teuer sich solche Formen gießen zu lassen wenn man nich so ein Fuchs ist wie du#6
Aluformen sind aus der Zeit und der Aufwand inklusive Zeitfaktor steht in keiner Realition! Denkbar schlechtes Material wenn auch in deinem Beispiel super verarbeitet!
mfg


----------



## norwegian_sun (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

hmmm..also ich giese seit jahren pilker und jigs in alu-formen, hatte nie probleme..........weder wegen aufwärmen noch sonstiges.....


----------



## 42er barsch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

hi, 

auch meine formen sind alle aus alu.

ob von do-it jigger-tom oder your mold, ich erziele top ergebnisse
und das seit jahren.
mit do-it schon jahrzehnte ohne das was an den formen ist.

gruss


----------



## Larky (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

wie haste das gemacht?????


----------



## norwegian_sun (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*



Larky schrieb:


> wie haste das gemacht?????




schreib ich dir im anderen forum als PN#h.....


----------



## norwegian_sun (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bleigussformen selber bauen......Als erstes schneide ich mir ein paar Brettchen z*

hier mal das ergebnis, der obere is der originale


----------

